# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Aksioni i policisë maqedone në fshatrat rreth Tetovës përfundon me viktima

## Shkupi

Sapo morra nje informacion se paska kris diku ne Tetove.Policia e shtetit makedon paska ndermarre nje aksion diku ne rrethinat e tetoves... a keni ndonje informacion?

----------


## Shkupi

Sipas RTK-se

Përleshje ndërmjet grupeve të armatosura dhe forcave të sigurisë në Malësinë e Tetovës  



Që nga ora 6 e mëngjesit të sotëm në Malësinë e Tetovës, pikërisht në fshatin Brodec, janë duke u zhvilluat përleshje të armatosura ndërmjet grupeve të armatosura dhe forcave të sigurisë maqedonase.  
Dëshmitarët okularë thonë se në të dy radhët ka të vrarë dhe të plagosur, mirëpo numri i saktë nuk dihet ngase të shtënat janë duke vazhduar. Siç njofton korrespondenti ynë, i cili ndodhet në vendin e ngjarjes disa shtëpi janë përfshirë nga flakët, ndërsa të gjitha hyrje daljet në fshat janë bllokuar. Deri më tani ministria e Brendshme e Maqedonisë nuk ka dhënë kurrfarë informacionesh për incidentin.

----------


## biligoa

Përleshje e armatosur në Brodec të Tetovës

Shtuar më: 07/11/2007 - 09:23
• Në fshatin Brodec të Tetovës sot ka filluar përleshje e armatosur midis një grupi të armatosur dhe forcave shtetërore të sigurisë. Burime pranë këtij rajoni thanë se përleshja e armatosur ka nisur nga ora 6 e mëngjesit, ndërkaq grupi që po konfrontohet me policinë thuhet se është pjesë e AKSH-së, një komandant i cilës u vra javën e kaluar në fshatin Odër, disa kilometra afër Brodecit në Malësinë e Tetovës. Burime policore në Shkup konfirmojnë ngjarjen, duke deklaruar se bëhet fjalë për një sulm ndaj siç theksohet grupeve kriminale. Deri tani nuk janë regjistruar viktima, edhe pse qarkullojnë informacione të ndryshme për shtëpi të djegura, makina të djegura dhe dëme të tjera.


Poashtu bëhet e ditur se në këtë rajon janë dislokuar forca të mëdha të sigurisë, mjete të blinduara dhe helikopterë, të cilët shtiejnë në drejtim ku janë të locuar grupet e armatosura rreth fshatit. Në fshat kanë ngelur të patërhequr banorët lokal, duke përfshirë gra dhe fëmijë. Të gjitha linjat telefonike janë fikur dhe është ndërprerë komunikimi me këtë fshat.

Parlamenti sot pritet të mbajë mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme për të shqyrtuar gjendjen e sigurisë në vend. Tensionimi i situatës në këtë rajon filloi pas vrasjes së Xhavit Morinës, që më pas u deklarua se ka qenë komandant i Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare. Morina strehohej në Maqedoni pas arratisjes nga burgu i Dubravës. (INA)

----------


## Besniku

Shpresoj qe mos te i kishin rretheku komplet ashtu dhe qe te kishin njefare dalje ka ana e Prizrenit andej.   A vetem forcat policore kan marre pjese apo Ushtria e fyromit ka derguar forcat speciale tyret?

Ketu kjo pune eshte demek ja e kurdisur per disa gjera me te medhaja dhe aty jan perzier shume organe.

Ose keto shkijet lujn me zjarr, por nese eshte ky, ateher mund te digjen me keq.

----------


## Shkupi

Sipas mediave te shkijeve rezistenca e grupeve shqiptare qenka thyer dhe per momentin po behet patrimi i terrenit prej grupeve te vogla.Sikur ne 2001 perseri mbesim te painformuar sepse gazetaqiqet shqiptare ndoshta ala jane ne gjume prej mbremjeve te harreshme te kaluara neper selite e partive dhe as qe dine cka po ndodh.

----------


## BEHARI

si pas njoftimevet te fundit ne media,behet e ditur se ka shume viktima!
madje ka njoftime dhe per nje helikopter te forcave sllavo maqedone te rrezuar nga forcat shqiptare!!

----------


## Besniku

> Sipas mediave te shkijeve rezistenca e grupeve shqiptare qenka thyer dhe per momentin po behet patrimi i terrenit prej grupeve te vogla.Sikur ne 2001 perseri mbesim te painformuar sepse gazetaqiqet shqiptare ndoshta ala jane ne gjume prej mbremjeve te harreshme te kaluara neper selite e partive dhe as qe dine cka po ndodh.


Po edhe nuk kena gazetare profesionist shume bre.  Si cdoher lajmi me i sakt do te dale vet nga ata fshatare qe jan kane aty afer ose dikush tjeter qe ka qene atje.  Nuk besoj se ne kete kohe do te mund qe te ndalojn informaten aq leht.

----------


## biligoa

10:15/07.11.07 - Luftime ne fshatin Brodec te Tetoves


Njësite speciale policore maqedonase në mëngjes filluan aksion në fshatin Brodec të Malësisë së Tetovës dhe aktualisht aty zhvillohen përleshje e armatosur me grupe të armatosura shqiptare.
Në Brodec shtihet me armë zjarri dhe banorët, mes të cilëve edhe gra dhe fëmijë, nuk mund ta braktisin fshatin i cili është i bllokuar nga policia.
Në rajonin e fshatit Brodec janë dërguar forca të mëdha speciale me automjete të blinduara dhe helikopterë.

----------


## Besniku

> Si duket njerit nga politikaneve shqiptare do ti vije se shpejti dita e gjykimit


Ishalla ju vjen ketyre shkijeve qe jan kryesorit per kete pune, le ti leme ceshtjet partiake anesh njiher se kjo eshte me serioze.  Nese me te vertete kan bllokuar qe edhe fshataret civil te mos mund te ikin nga kjo ofanzive dhe mos dhasht Zoti qe disa te ishin vrare ateher shume persona do te kene qe te pergjigjen per kete pune.  Ateher deshmohet se kto kan shku atje me bo masakrim te fshatareve shqiptare.

----------


## biligoa

Përleshje të armatosura në Brodec të Tetovës   	 
FLASH LAJME
Shkruar nga Shqipëria e Bashkuar.Org - United Albania.Org   
Wednesday, 07 November 2007

Në fshatin Brodec të Tetovës sot ka filluar përleshje e armatosur midis një grupi të armatosur dhe forcave sllavomaqedonase. Burime brenda fshatit për Agjencinë Informative Shqipëria e Bashkuar.Org jozyrtarisht bëjnë të ditur për tetë civilë të vrarë, emrat e të cilëve ende nuk dihen. Përleshja e armatosur ka filluar nga ora 6 e mëngjesit, ndërkaq grupi që po konfrontohet me policinë sllavomaqedonase thuhet se është pjesë e AKSH-së, një komandant i cilës u vra javën e kaluar në fshatin Odër, disa kilometra afër Brodecit në Malësinë e Tetovës. Duke u bazuar në burimet e agjencisë sonë luftimet ende janë duke vazhduar, ndërsa shumë shtëpi janë përfshirë nga flaka. Armata Kombëtare Shqiptare ende nuk është prononcuar lidhur më këtë rast.

----------


## biligoa

Operacion i madh policor në rajonin e Tetovës

Tetovë /07/11/ 09:42

Njësi speciale policore sot në mëngjes filluan aksion në fshatin Brodec të Malësisë së Tetovës dhe zhvillohet përleshje e armatosur me grup të armatosur.

Një përfaqësues zyrtar i policisë për Makfaks-in as nuk mund të konfirmonte, as të demantonte se në rajonin e Tetovës ka përleshje të armatosur.

Në Brodec shtihet me armë zjarri dhe banorët, mes të cilëve edhe gra dhe fëmijë, nuk mund ta braktisin fshatin i cili është i bllokuar nga policia, lajmëron Makfaksi, duke iu referuar deklaratave të banorëve të këtij fshatin të Malësisë së Tetovës.

Në rajonin e fshatit Brodec janë dërguar forca të mëdha speciale me automjete të blinduara dhe helikopterë.

Sipas burimeve jozyrtar, aksioni policor është orientuar drejt arrestimit të grupit të armatosur të kryesuar nga Lirim Jakupi, i cili para do kohë u arratis nga burgu i Dubravës në Kosovë.

----------


## boll mo

Une me sa kam informacion ne keto fshatra jane derguar kryesisht *forca policore*, Ju lutem kemi zevendes minsiter te MPB bile edhe sekretare shterore ne kete minsitri famkeqe per shqipataret. Njehere do vdesin qytetaret e pafajshem pasatj do ta akuzojme Grujon kjo sshkon. me duket se seshkte ka na shkon mire.

----------


## princcesha

Me te vertet me vjen keq per banoret qe kane mbetur ne fshat dhe fati i tyre nuk dihet, por me e kecja eshte se si mundet te merren operacione te ketilla nga ushtria dhe policia maqedonase e pa mos ditur kurrgje  koalicioni shqiptar ne qeveri ku ne te dy ministrit ka zavendesa shqiptar, R.Elmazi, dhe I.Alimi.
Cka do thote tani PDSH me intereson.

----------


## Renea

Mbrem i kishte lund vajz Gruevskit, dhe ja sot Esat Pash Toptani Vojvoda me Refet Elmaz Boshkovskin, i dhurojn nje hakmarrje ndaj shqiptarve , duke i vrajt, 
Jam shum i emocionum, sidomos pas lajmeve qe ndegjova ne Alsat, se fshati edhe rrethu, dhe se jan djeg shtepi, edhe djeg xhamija, ka te vrar civil, dhe se jan duke gjujt ndaj fshatit njesoj si ne 2001, 
Poashtu sipas Alsatit, eshte rezu nje helikopter dhe ka te shkatrruara blinda ushtarake, 
A tha bre Vojvoda se nuk lejon te ket aksione spektakulare, pse bre na genjen ooo Genjeshtar, ke don ta mashtrojsh, pse nuk e mban fjalen se paku 1 jav, jo me shum, Tregona cka mund te presim tjeter prej teje, a ka shans qe ne tubimin e 28 nentorit te na granatojsh, trego ??!? 
Ku jan ato qe qitnin zjarm prej goje , duke e mbrojt Vojvoden ????????????

----------


## Alienated

Vazhdojne perleshjet midis grupeve te armatosura (per te cilet besohet te jene te AKSH-se) dhe policise se Maqedonise. 

Sa per Elmazin dhe Alimin, mos prisni te thone gje te mencur. E tha Thaci: PDSH nuk lejon "nderhyrje spektakulare". Kjo e sotmja do llogaritet nga Partia ne pushtet thjeshte nje nderhyrje rutine.

TopNews  flet per civile te vrare dhe kater police. 12 gjithsejt. Poashtu sipas burimeve te TopNews, eshte rrezuar dhe nje helikopter i policise nga ana e grupeve te armatosura ne Malesine e Sharrit.

----------


## Alienated

> vetem aj njeri per te cilin gjith po mendojm, me afer e ka, shkelmat e fundit asht tu i qit
> Jan mbeldh shokt e Xhavit Morines, edhe ky duke e pa rrezikun , mori aksion,


Ne AlSat mbreme u tha se familjare e miq te afert te Xhavit Morines ndodhen ne Maqedoni per te kerkuar vrasesit e tij, te ndodhur dite me pare ne fshatin Odri. Megjithate, sipas AlSat, policia nuk ka informacione nese dikush eshte ne kerkim te vrasesve te Morines. 

Eshte normale, edhe nese ndodhen ata ne Maqedoni, nuk do paraqiteshin tek organet e rendit per te treguar prezencen e tyre ketu. Uroj qe te mbaroje kjo pune shpejte, e te pastrohen ata qe duhet pastruar... mos zgjatet shume se po shkaktohen viktima civile.

----------


## Renea

Sipas Tv A1 , ka 7 te vrar nga ana e shqiptarve, ndersa prej policis asnje te vrar, dhe se esht kap sasi e madhe e armatimit
Un nje gje e di, se kjo nuk perfundon me kaq, dhe se normal qe dot hakmerret dikush, se bijt e shqiptarit  sjan te gjetun ne lloq

----------


## princcesha

A eshte e vertet se tankset per te depertuar per ne malesin e sharrit i kane demtuar veturat neper rruget e Tetoves, duke demonstruar ne kete menyre force.

----------


## Shkupi

Nuk mund te besoj se koalicioni qeveritar nuk ka pasur njohuri per kete aksion madje jam i bindur se kjo ka qene e koordinuar mire mes paleve qeverisese. Nje shok nga tetova sapo me tregoi se M.Thaqi paska deklaruar diku se me intervenimin e tij qenka ndal aksioni policor.Cfar hipokrizie, nuk mund te besoj. Deri kur populli shqiptar do te jete mish per top dhe eksperimente te qeverive sllavo-shqipfolese. A nuk ju gjason kjo si ne 1997 ne Gostivar dhe 2001 ne Tetove?Turp.

----------


## Renea

Shkupi, Vojvoda ket qe thua ti , e ka then per nje emision ( dokumentar)  Maqedonia - rikthimi tek armet ., dhe vojvoda tha, un nuk dot lejoj te ket aksione sektakulare ( duke i ren gjoksit), mirpo genjen , shprehi i ka ngel cti bejsh, biles mua me duket se ka ndryshu aj edhe psiqikisht, sikur shum qeshet kohen e fundit ( ne menyr cinike dihet) , sme duket sagllam

----------

